

How to think in AngularJS if coming from jQuery - veesahni
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14994391/how-do-i-think-in-angularjs-if-i-have-a-jquery-background/15012542#15012542

======
nosideeffects
Glad I found this! Sharing with co-workers immediately!

